# Puppies at 4.5 weeks old



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

We built a new puppy box that should last several weeks till they are ready to go in crates and be in a dog run. I started to paint it, got busy then we just got it together quickly, they out grew the whelp box. This is our 1.0 version Leonard made it so he can take it apart easily but we are going to change it for the next set of puppies. It has a linoleum bottom like the whelp box and is 4' x 8' with a gate so my pregnant butt can get in and out  So far it has worked great except the rails on the inside are a mistake because they like to poop on the wood so next time we will change that.

Puppy box 1.0, lol Siren's milk has dried up but I let her in the distract them so I could clean it out. doesn't she look thrilled? 

























All clean with new food and water

















Look at that nice rear angulation! :woof: (never mind the sliding butts) lol

















So I have not decided what her name is but it is either Venom or Crixus I think it will be Crixus (female)









This is Varro

























Holly, Leonard named her Xena (warrior princess) because she is fearless and the boss

















This is Barca

























This is Spartacus

























Crixus and Xena









I think Varro is on the left and Crixus on the right









These guys were hard to take pictures of I spent half an hour in the box trying to get good ones but they wiggle too much!

Ok let's see who can guess what the puppies are named after? Xena is the only one who does not fit in the theme.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG so so cute Lisa  They are adorable. Do I detect a greek theme?


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Good job on the Box thats pretty good, good lookin pups aswell.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

They are sooo cute! Barca is my new favorite.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Remember have two males left for sale!  The other homes had really wanted females so I have two males left more info is in the breeder section.


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

that box is great and they are such cute pups! I love their names


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh Varro is MIIIIIIIINE hand him over! how cute!!!!! i love them!!!


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

all I can say is I want one.... lol good looking pups all around


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Darn this face is so precious but I don't have free money till tax time. Unless I can get a job that is when Bobby isn't working. Hmm.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

awesome set-up... and beautiful pups! And my Spartacus is almost an identical twin to your Spartacus!


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

HOW CUTE I WOULD KEEP THEM ALL lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG I sooo want Barca, oh he is gorgeous and I am gonna gues "300" was a great movie and I love the names


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Precious pups!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You guys are close on the name theme but no one has nailed it yet  Aimee I can do payment plans


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Spartacus blood and sand? Xena goes with a little with the Lucy Lawless


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Barca definitely is the most handsome in my opinion.Good luck in finding homes for the last 2 males.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Those pups are too cute for words!! Crixus & Spartacus are my fave... Epic fail, I do not know what theme they're named after


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MISSAPBT said:


> Spartacus blood and sand?


:goodpost:

They are adorable!!! Especially mine  If I could afford to buy 2 I would take a male! I am in love with that choco brindle male, but I couldn't pass on my little Kamakazi ( Zena) .... If one ends up needing a home you know where to send it  I can write you an IOU on really nice stationary lmao.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Lisa, I would soooooo love to have Barca, he is just gorgeous but my last guess for the movie theme

"SParticus" 



















**edit** do I get a pup for naming the movie name theme correctly


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

this is the super adorable stage i see. second photo Mama looks wore out. being a mom aint easy, is it?


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

They look great Lisa  congrats on the new box!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> Spartacus blood and sand? Xena goes with a little with the Lucy Lawless


:goodpost::woof:
Yes they are names for the Starz original series "Spartacus Blood and Sand"
I just love that series and can't wait for season 2!! I know Crixus is a males name but who says it can't be a girls? lol
They are just as tough as gladiators so they should live up to their names


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

*good work on the box.very nice litter congrats.*


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*refuse...*

I am not looking....I am not looking.... I refuse to get puppy fever....nope nope .....am not looking.... ooooo so cute Lisa, all those little faces....and wobbly walks and the butts that hit the ground and the new noses that are discovering their world and the floppy ears and and ....oo boy oo boy,,, so cute! And I love the box too. cool. thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pupppppiesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss..they are 2 cute


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww they are so cute! I love Xena.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

They are awesome Lisa!!! I'm just lovin em all! Congrats on the new puppy box your hubby built you!! That's awesome! I just love em, love em, love em!! I love that lil brindle girl that Holly's gettin!! So sweet!! I want em all!!! J/k... I can't have a doggy, yet... but soon, very soon my friends!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Who doesn't love fat puppies!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I want Barca he's way too cute and he looks like his momma, total plus


----------

